# X'y - cos z fontami

## majorek

Zainstalowalem X'y i wysypuje mi sie taki blad ( startx ):

```
Fatal server error:

could not open defoult font 'fixed'

XI0: fatal I0 error 104 ( connection reset by peer ) on server X ":0.0"

after 0 request ( 0 know process ) 

with 0 events ramaning
```

----------

## pancurski

może byś podał np. xorg.conf, 

czcionki masz zainstalowane? czy podałeś własciwe scieżki w xorg.conf ?

----------

## majorek

Nie instalowalem zadnych czcionek, dalem tylko emerge xorg-x11, a xorg jest na pewno dobry, jak zainstalować te czcionki ?

----------

## pancurski

pokaż wynik

```
emerge --info
```

i zapodaj swój xorg.conf, czcionki instalujemy w zaleznosci od tego co potrzebujemy

```
emerge media-fonts/freefonts media-fonts/corefonts
```

http://packages.gentoo.org/ twoim przyjacielemLast edited by pancurski on Thu Apr 05, 2007 12:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arek.k

@bisz miał podobny problem i twierdzi, że go rozwiązał, ale niestety nie podał rozwiązania (bo po co): click.

Trochę na temat fontów jest też tu (ale ja nie znam angielskiego  :Wink: ).

Pokaż nam też logi xorg: 

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 Może tam będzie cos więcej.

----------

## majorek

Niestety nie mam za bardzo jak to skopiowac i wkleic do forum. A tego tam jest z 3 strony wiec przepisywac nie bede. Mozecie mi podac jak zainstalowac podstawowe czcionki ? Po zrobieniu 

```
emerge media-fonts/freefonts media-fonts/corefonts
```

dalej jest ten blad.

----------

## arek.k

Fonty 'fixed' i 'cursor' są przechowywane w /usr/share/fonts/misc i należą do pakietu x11-base/xorg-x11, więc IMHO jego rekompilacja i etc-update powinny coś pomóc.

Jeśli chodzi o logi xorg'a, to ja na twoim miejscu odpalił bym np. system z livecd, podmontował dysk i wystawił zawartość na forum (w końcu to ty chcesz rozwiązać problem, a nie my chcemy zgadywać). Podaj chociaż okolice linijek z (EE) i ewentualnie (WW).

Byc może problem tkwi w czymś innym (nie bezpośrednio w 'fixed fonts', bo jak sądzę w /usr/share/fonts/misc masz wszystko co potrzeba).

A jeśli chodzi o instalację czcionek dla X to robisz to przez ustawianie odpowiednich flag USE dla xorg-x11: 

```
emerge -pv xorg-x11

...

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 [6.8.2-r7] USE="(-3dfx%*) (-3dnow%) (-bitmap-fonts%*) (-cjk%) (-debug%) (-dlloader%) (-dmx%) (-doc%*) (-font-server%) (-insecure-drivers%) (-ipv6%*) (-minimal%) (-mmx%*) (-nls%*) (-nocxx%) (-opengl%*) (-pam%*) (-sdk%) (-sse%) (-static%) (-truetype-fonts%*) (-type1-fonts%*) (-uclibc%) (-xprint%) (-xv%*)" 0 kB

...
```

(Ja mam mały bałagan na kompie z gentoo, stąd trochę dziwnie wygląda powyższy listing.)

Czyli masz tu: bitmap-fonts, truetype-fonts type1-fonts. Pakiety czcionek powinny zostać automatycznie dołączone.

----------

## pancurski

@majorek, to podaj jakie masz flagi USE po wykonaniu 

```
emerge --info
```

 chyba tyle możesz przepisać dla swojego dobra.

Pozatym stwierdzasz ze twój xorg.conf jest na pewno dobry, gdyby tak było nie miałbyś problemów  :Smile: 

sprawdź czy w sekcji "Files" rzeczywiście ścieżki do fontów zgadzają się z rzeczywistościa (wiem że u siebie musiałem je recznie edytować). Dla przykładu podam ci kawałek swojego

```
Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath    "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection
```

----------

## majorek

Niestety skurzylem sie i poszlem na latwizne - instaluje od nowa i nie dam rady juz sprawdzic, ale dzieki za pomoc

----------

## pancurski

no cóż, z takim podejsciem zostaniesz rekordzistą w ilości instalowanych gentoo w przeciągu miesiąca :]

----------

## majorek

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> no cóż, z takim podejsciem zostaniesz rekordzistą w ilości instalowanych gentoo w przeciągu miesiąca :]

 

A jaki jest rekord ??    :Twisted Evil:  , tak na serio to dopiero 2 raz instaluje.

----------

## pancurski

 :Smile:  jaki rekord to niewiem, ale mam nadzieje ze przy każdym problemie jaki napotkasz nie bedziesz przeinstalowywał całego systemu. To moze działać bo jak wiem.... w M$windows :]

----------

## majorek

Po reinstalacji problem powrocil. Moj xorg:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   #Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc102"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    31.5 - 82.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Log:

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux wojtek-komp 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Fri Apr 6 17:58:41 Local time zone must be set--see zic m i686

Build Date: 06 April 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Apr  6 22:02:53 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(==) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the first mouse device.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the first keyboard device.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 147b,1c00 rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 147b,1c00 rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 147b,1c00 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 147b,1c00 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 147b,1c00 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 147b,1c00 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 147b,1c00 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,006b card 147b,1c00 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 147b,1c00 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 147b,1c00 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,006e card 147b,1c00 rev a3 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:0b:0: chip 1095,3112 card 1095,6112 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0181 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000afff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xebffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] rev 162, Mem @ 0xe8000000/24, 0xe4000000/26

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec087000 - 0xec087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec086000 - 0xec0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec087000 - 0xec087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec086000 - 0xec0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xec087000 - 0xec087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xec086000 - 0xec0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9631

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.9631

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-9631  Thu Nov  9 17:39:58 PST 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xec087000 - 0xec087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xec086000 - 0xec0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xec087000 - 0xec087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xec086000 - 0xec0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 65536 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.18.20.13.30

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:2:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     MED MD41887FH (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0):     NVIDIA TV Encoder (TV-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): MED MD41887FH (CRT-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA TV Encoder (TV-0): 350.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): TV encoder: NVIDIA

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [3] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb0001ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xec085000 - 0xec08503f (0x40) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xec084000 - 0xec0847ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xec081000 - 0xec081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xec07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xec087000 - 0xec087fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xec086000 - 0xec0860ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xec083000 - 0xec083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xec080000 - 0xec080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x00009403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc102"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc102"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Damage Notification Manager" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Kernel RC Handler" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc102)+pl" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc102)" };

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'
```

----------

## pancurski

podaj jeszcze wynik

```
emerge --info
```

 coś chciałem sprawdzić, jeśli nie możesz sprawdź czy w /etc/make.conf masz taki wpis:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard ps2mouse mouse"
```

----------

## majorek

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Sempron(tm)

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 06 Apr 2007 14:30:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog libg++ midi ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre perl ppds pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="kbd mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## pancurski

Okej, co do flag USE dotyczących fontów masz chyba wszystko co potrzebne.

Zastanawia mnie zawartość INPUT_DEVICES, u ciebie jest

```
INPUT_DEVICES="kbd mouse"
```

 zmień na taki, jaki podałem wyżej ( i którego sam używam ), następnie zaktualizuj system.

Co do fontów to dostajesz taki komunikat:

```
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path. 
```

więc doinstaluj te czcionki, albo zahaszuj je w xorg.conf

Aha, zauważyłem też, że nie posiadasz wsparcia dla X !!! czyżbyś zapomniał o fladze

```
USE="X"
```

PS. pozatym zmieniłbym wpis ALSA_CARDS i zostawił tylko kartę, której używasz.

----------

## arek.k

IMHO TTF to TrueType Fonts. Masz ustawioną flagę truetype-fonts, to powinienes mieć także /usr/share/fonts/TTF/.

Pokaż wynik (cały, bez przycinania) 

```
# ls -la /usr/share/fonts/
```

Powiedz też, w jaki sposób uruchamiasz X? Jaką komendę i jako kto wydajesz dostając ten błąd?

----------

## majorek

Zahaszowalem te czcionki i nie pomoglo, dodalem do zmiennej USE wartosc "X" i co mam teraz zrobic zeby wsparcie dla X'ow bylo we wszystkich programach ?? Domyslam sie ze skompilowac system od nowa z nowymi zmiennymi use... jak to sie robi ??

----------

## Arfrever

 *majorek wrote:*   

> Domyslam sie ze skompilowac system od nowa z nowymi zmiennymi use... jak to sie robi ??

 

Poczytaj:

```
man emerge
```

Podpowiedź:

```
emerge -uDNatv world
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## majorek

Tak, tylko ja nie chce robic pelnego uaktualnienia, tylko przekompilowac te pakiety co mam zainstalowane na kompie z nowym  USE

----------

## arek.k

 *majorek wrote:*   

> Tak, tylko ja nie chce robic pelnego uaktualnienia, tylko przekompilowac te pakiety co mam zainstalowane na kompie z nowym  USE

 

```
emerge -pvN

    >>> --newuse implies --update... adding --update to options.
```

Nie wiem dlaczego tak się bronisz przed aktualizacją, ale jeśli chcesz przekompilować tylko zainstalowane pakiety używające USE=X to zawsze możesz wyszukać te pakiety 

```
# equery h X
```

Następnie poinstalować wszystko co pojawiło się w wyniku (konkretne wersje), czyli: 

```
# emerge -av =package-verssion
```

Można by nawet pod to skrypt napisać, ale ja już tam wolę emerge -N.

----------

## majorek

Problem rozwiazany, pomoglo dodanie do USE wartosci "X", i pelne zaaktualizowanie systemu. Dzieki za pomoc    :Very Happy: 

----------

